# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printing for My Day Job

## AutoWiz

First off I just want to say I have one of the coolest day jobs on this or any planet. I build, tune, and test custom high powered corvettes every day. Our website: http://www.corvette-performance-expert.com/ . For me 3D printing is a new path to making parts for the stuff I build. This legendary vehicle I built before I discovered 3D printing: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...ring-gto.3135/ . I sometimes reflect on that job and think on how it could have been even better if I had this ability at the start of that job. So now that I have 4 heavily modified printers and the means to be serious about taking on big projects with 3D printing. I wanted to share some early examples of applying this to my automotive trade. 

 We are primarily a restoration shop. And as such the 3rd generation(C3) of corvette (1968-1982) is our biggest customers and also our bread and butter. At any given time in our shop is at least 1 c3 corvette with the body off. Air Conditioning was a big problem with these cars as it was an afterthought. These cars were made for performance not creature comforts. So we are a vintage air dealer and installer as it is the most functional a/c upgrade option for these cars. However the 1978-82 cars had a slight variation in the dash design that made these kits not compatible with those years. The control head mounting was one problem. So I came up with a design that would use a universal vintage air control head..







And of course it is a perfect fit..

----------


## AutoWiz

I drive a 2000 Corvette and I have modified the dash to house a double din android head unit and have made what appears to be quite the abortion opening up the hole from a din and a half..



So I went through a couple designs and refinements on the way to right..



And this is my final design..

----------


## AutoWiz

Then there is this completely and utterly over the top PD blown 1967 Corvette roadster I am actively building right now. This car is truly the peak of my career thus far. It can be seen here: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...n-a-7-0l.3130/ . And in a little bit more detail here:  http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/foru...d.php?t=278842 . For this car so far I have had to make bezels to fit the undersized aftermarket clock and also to house the mp3 control head and tire pressure monitor. While the clock is done and right, I might still go through a couple more revisions for the tpms. Here is where I am at right now..

----------


## AutoWiz

pla for mock ups abs for the final draft.

----------


## curious aardvark

very neat :-)

----------


## oic-u3d2

That is indeed, a 'cool' job!

----------


## Nepherael

very very cool. Quick question. That blue piece looks very nice. Shiny and pretty smooth right off the printer. Any special brand of filament or treatment?

Just curious, my biggest hurdle to making 3d printing a regular part of my business is quality of the print.

----------


## jeffmorris

The blue piece is metal part of the car. AutoWiz printed the black pieces for the clock and for the mp3 control head and tire pressure monitor.

----------


## Nepherael

> The blue piece is metal part of the car. AutoWiz printed the black pieces for the clock and for the mp3 control head and tire pressure monitor.


I mean the first couple pics, first post. The blue accent piece for the fan controls you printed. It came out looking great. I'm seeing now the awesome pic is of the bottom side. I need to get a glass bed for sure to get surfaces like that. 

Still curious if you use particularly high end or specific brand of filament for that glossy look I'm seeing in the photo

----------


## Nepherael

> PLA looks different than ABS.


yeah I know. I print with both but his part is coming out looking pretty slick compared to mine whether PLA or ABS. I'm assuming it's a filament quality thing. If he's installing these in vettes I'm down to print with the same stuff he is. I am currently just printing with super cheap ($13/kg) filament for the learning process.

----------


## AutoWiz

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to pop back in here and reply. The first pics of the blue bracket I printed on clean and bare glass with cheap ebay filament. I cleaned the glass with alcohol and let dry before print. But over time I struggled with lifting corners and now I print on blue 3m painters tape.

----------


## ethompson

That sounds rewarding

----------


## AutoWiz

> Oh man, i wish i could be that enthusiastic about my job just like the author is.


It's hard not to be enthusiastic about my job. I am currently stuffing an LS3 into a Lamborghini Diablo kit car: https://www.superchargerforums.com/t...blo-kit.12676/

----------

